# My budgie is constantly fatigued and seems in discomfort –*what do I do??



## finni_frolli (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I have two budgies, a 7-year-old male (pictured) and a 9-year-old female. Neither of them have ever had any serious health problems until this week. Both have always been very active and energetic. The male seems tired at all times, fluffing up his feathers and squeezing his eyes shut for hours and hours on end. He is eating and drinking, and while he had diarrhoea for a day or so this has now passed and his temperament remains unaltered. When I put a heat lamp over the cage, he gravitated to it instantly, and often stays underneath it for hours without moving. What can I do, and does anyone know what he has?

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The best thing would be to take him to an avian vet who'll be able to properly diagnose him. I know it's stressful to deal with, but that's the only way you'll get a professional opinion on the matter.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If there is anything different that you've been doing in your home, giving different food, using any cleaning supplies, aerosols, anything....since before this occurred? He looks to be extremely ill and as Therm said, his best chance for survival,is to see an avian vet quickly. Seeking warmth indicates he's not able to maintain his internal temperature which is clearly a serious problem. Good luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is VERY important you take your budgie in for an appointment with an Avian Vet right away.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Sending best wishes for your little bird to have a full and speedy recovery.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Finni and :welcome: to the forums! 

I agree with the above. He's lethargic and puffy because he's ill, and you need to take him to a qualified avian vet right away. Birds hide their illnesses as an instinct so by the time they show they are sick, they don't have much time left. 

Please take him in as soon as you can, and let us know how he's doing soon!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums to be sure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after reading through things (including the links FaeryBee has posted above), then please let us know as we'd be happy to help. 

I hope to hear more about your budgies and I hope your little guy gets well soon! :fingerx:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome :wave:

Your budgie doesn’t look well by the photo. As recommend above, please take him to see an Avian vet immediately. Once budgies are showing they’re ill, each day is critical. Having an avian vet see your budgie in person, diagnose, and prescribe the proper medication, is your best chance for his survival and recovery. There are just so many things that it can be. An avian vet who can see him in person, has the diagnostic equipment as well as education necessary to make a much better diagnosis than anyone on the forum can guess at. 

We ask that all new members please read the Stickies, Articles, and the links provided above by FaeryBee, to get started on the forum. But first, call and get an Avian vet appointment. The more urgently the better! Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with all of the previous posts, your budgies look quite ill and really need immediate medical attention.


----------

